# We're Moved!



## Chris (Mar 21, 2005)

We're on our new server. Let me know if you have any problems. 

For the geeks out there:

Old server: 

Shitty shared rack with a T1 running Redhat 7.3
8GB/Mo max transfer

New server: 

Dedicated P4 Dual 3.06 Ghz w/Fedora Core 2
2GB DDR RAM
120GB 10kRPM Ultrawide SCSI
Shared OC48 connection
1500GB/Mo Transfer (basically unlimited)


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2005)

Some folks DNS haven't caught up yet. My buddy Josh did the physical database move and setup for me (fucking guy kicks so much ass, he helped me set this up initially as well). His DNS as I'm posting this is still resolving to the old server. So it might be 12 hours or so before everyone gets here.


----------



## Vacant (Mar 21, 2005)

yay.


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2005)

sweet!

i tried to log in earlier this afternoon and got an error page, with some line errors or something lol

i'm waiting for Fedora4 to come out (running FC3 right now).


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 22, 2005)

yea, i got the error page, i tried like 10 times and thought it was down, then i read it and it said to hit refresh and here i am.. damnit... so thats what instructions are for....


----------



## Prophecy420 (Mar 22, 2005)

Seems faster.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 22, 2005)

Congrats on the move!!!


----------



## GuitarMofo (Mar 22, 2005)

Wooo nice one


----------

